# Would you like space in a workshop? (Surrey, UK)



## Thegsey (Apr 11, 2013)

A friend and I lease an industrial unit for some hobby engineering/car projects. We sublet most of the space out to make the space affordable for ourselves as well as other enthusiasts. 

If you are interested joining a community of like-minded enthusiasts and using some of our space please let me know. We have space available from just a small workbench to a 10m x 3.5m bay. 

We are located in New Haw (near M25 J12/Brooklands/Weybridge/Addlstone). Price is dependant on space requirements but is cheap as we are not a business in it to make money and do not make any profit.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Thegsey (Apr 11, 2013)

Just to add, between us we have a lot of equipment which we usually are happy to let each other use on occasion. It is not guaranteed as part of the rent but there will be possible access to lathes, a mill, grinders, polishers, power hacksaw, vices, airlines, lifting equipment, a car lift among many other tools.


----------



## RManley (Apr 11, 2013)

Please move to hinckley.  Thank you 

sounds a really nice idea although I wouldn't like to sort the insurance out.

Rob.


----------



## Hopefuldave (Apr 11, 2013)

PM sent...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 12, 2013)

I would love to find something like this in Louisiana.  I have been trying to get my VW guys to "invest" in a shop we could all share and have room for our project cars.

I wish you all the best in this effort!
"G"


----------



## /// (Apr 12, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant idea.
Wish I was a few thousand kilometers closer.


----------



## ausdier (Apr 15, 2013)

I need more space here in my workshop in Australia.
How much to box up a few meters and send here. Rof}Rof}Rof}


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 20, 2013)

ConductorX said:


> I would love to find something like this in Louisiana.  I have been trying to get my VW guys to "invest" in a shop we could all share and have room for our project cars.
> 
> I wish you all the best in this effort!
> "G"



One option is to go into business much like a maker space.  Of course the investment can be pretty huge up front which is probably why we don't see more of such establishments.  It is very difficult to get guys to chip in on a share basis, I actually think a business would offer a greater chance of success.   

Frankly I'm not sure about the psychology behind this, but informal arrangements seem to have trouble sustaining themselves.    There are some success stories, I remember recently reading one of my woodworking rags and there was an extensive article about a successful coop in the northeast.   Even then the core group seemed to be spending a lot of time replacing coop members that have left.  Often the members leaving end up taking their tools with them leaving a hole in the production capacity.  So a coop arrangement is possible but probably wouldn't be an easy go.  

In the end I still think your best result would come from owning a place and renting out space or offer memberships.  You would need a substantial club or very rich members to maintain a building for a small group with focused interests.


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 23, 2013)

I appreciate the advice.  My wife likes the idea as well. There is a program in the US I recently learned about called TechShop.  I would love to have one here in Louisiana I could join.  My wife isn't opposed to me doing it, but we will have to see how the finances work out.

"G"


----------

